# Wife grabs my ass three times this week. Been a good week.



## NoIssues (Oct 9, 2011)

I take consistent, unsolicited affection from my sexy wife as a clear indicator my finely tuned "offer of affection and dont be a ****" voo doo is working nicely for both of us. :smthumbup:


----------



## AnotherEarthling (Oct 31, 2011)

NoIssues said:


> I take consistent, unsolicited affection from my sexy wife as a clear indicator my finely tuned "offer of affection and dont be a ****" voo doo is working nicely for both of us. :smthumbup:


How did you manage to get this affection from your wife. Can you give me some pointers?


----------



## morituri (Apr 1, 2011)

:allhail:


----------



## RClawson (Sep 19, 2011)

Cool. I have a new fantasy now.


----------

